# alt/üst kimlik



## F84

Merhaba Arkadaslar, 

Iki terimin Fransizcaya ve Ingilizceye çevirisi ile ilgili sorunum var. Türkiye'de tartismali bir konu olan 'alt kimlik' ve 'üst kimlik' terimlerini bu dillerde nasil karsilayabiliriz; yardimci olursaniz sevinirim. 

Tesekkürler...


----------



## badgrammar

I saw this question did not get answered, I am not sure I understand it, but the question seems to be about the terms "alt/üst kimlik" in French and English.  It sounds to me like something maybe about "les gens d'en bas/d'en haut", lower and higher people or classes".  Ama belki de bu soru anlamadim...


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:


> Ama belki de bu soru*yu *(question:soru, the quesiton: soruyu) anlamadim...


 
Hi badgrammar, I also think that you have misunderstood  (no offense)
It has nothing to do with social classes.
In most nation named countries, unlike the states, the nations name not only refer to a race (turk, french, german, english, greek etc.) but also refer to all citizens. For instance, Turk means Men of Turkic/Turkish origin race, this is alt kimlik (lower identity ? ). 
Turk also refers to all citizens of Turkey regardless of their race/origin. Even the foreigner inhabitants of Turkey from other countries are Turks in this respect. This is called üst kimlik (upper identity ? )


----------



## badgrammar

Ok, I knew I probably didn't understand completely, but I wasn't too far out of the ball park!  

I think then that "alt kimlik" might be called "ethnic origin/identity" (or perhaps more simply "race"), and "üst kimlik" would be "national identity" (or perhaps more simply "nationality").  I am not positive that these are the right terms, though...


----------



## F84

The equivalences you suggested might be adequate. The important question here is whether these terms can be understood correctly when we say 'national identity' and 'ethnic identity'... In my opinion, it sounds good


----------



## badgrammar

Yes, definitely, they are understood.  You can just say "ethnicity and nationality"...  Et en français: Ethnicité et nationalité.


----------



## F84

OK. Thank you Badgrammar and Turk...


----------



## badgrammar

Rica ederim  !


----------

